# S&w .45acp



## haymaker (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a friend that has either a 645 or 4506, I can't remember which. I haven't shot it but it feels better in my hand than my Ruger P90. Can anybody tell me about these S&W models? Any problems with either of them?

Thank you.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*S&w 645*

I was waiting since 1965 for the promised double action .45 that Smith & Wesson promised that they were working on. Finally in about 1985 it finally came out on the market. I was thrilled and bought the first one I could find for sale. I found that the 645 was the most reliable and accurate .45 that I had ever shot. It would digest the wide CCI hollow points that I have never seen a colt 1911 reliably fire. I think that the 645 is a winner. The 4506 is suspossed to have a better trigger but I like the solid feel of the stainless steel front and backstrap of the 645 in my hand.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a 4506-1, not one single problem with it, or any FTF with it.
All SS, built in the USA, and built like a tank.


----------



## haymaker (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pic. That is a very handsome piece of iron.


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a 4506 ......and love it !! It will shoot anything I feed it. I mainly was using the AL Blazer 230 gr. hardball ammo. Never had a miss-feed or jam. The weapon is extremely accurate.

Like others have stated........this model of .45 Acp was built like a tank - Literally. It is a very heavy weapon. This gun is one of a few weapons that was built that can handle the power of the mighty .45 Super without modification to add strength.

There are two pistols every serious collector should own....... one is the S&W 4506 .45Acp and its big brother the S&W 1006 10mm. Both are identical except for the caliber.........and were two of S&W shinning acheivements in the semi-auto pistol area.

My only compalint is the way the pistol breaks down to clean. Kind of a pain in the ass. Some people complain about the magazine safety, but I never saw it as a problem. Just another safety device that you can activate, should you get into a struggle over control of the weapon. Release the magazine......... and the pistol can't fire - even with one in the chamber. Purists worry that in a gunfight, the magazine could fall out or come loose and make the pistol inoperative. Again, I have NEVER had my magazine drop out or come loose ??? I guess YMMV.

JF.


----------



## cdsdss (Jan 10, 2007)

sniper350 said:


> . Just another safety device that you can activate, should you get into a struggle over control of the weapon. Release the magazine......... and the pistol can't fire - even with one in the chamber.
> JF.


Back in training they made us watch police dashcam videos of patrol stops go bad. One featured an officer in a struggle with a perp who was clearly on crank or coke or something. Guy withstood baton blows and OC blasts to the face without showing any effect. A couple seconds and he was on the officer and wrestling the gun out of his hands. The officer was carrying an S&W 4006. He managed to drop the mag just before he lost the gun. You could see the bad guy trying to use it against to the officer to no avail. After a couple of futile pulls of the trigger, the guy tossed the gun away.

The fight went on for an excruciating ten minutes before backup arrived, and the officer got pretty bloodied, but he survived. That tape ended any reservations I ever had about a magazine safety.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

sniper350 said:


> I have a 4506 ......and love it !! It will shoot anything I feed it. I mainly was using the AL Blazer 230 gr. hardball ammo. Never had a miss-feed or jam. The weapon is extremely accurate.
> 
> Like others have stated........this model of .45 Acp was built like a tank - Literally. It is a very heavy weapon. This gun is one of a few weapons that was built that can handle the power of the mighty .45 Super without modification to add strength.
> 
> ...


I tradeda SA 1911 for my 4506 and have never regretted it. I would also have the 10mm if I could afford to shoot it. I just got back into reloading so maybe one day.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I have to recommend the CS 45 as well. Great little gun. I also had a 4513 TSW that ate everything fed to it, and shot circles around a Kimber. 

I think these are highly underrated guns, and I think I'm going to start collecting them, since they're fairly inexpensive. Let the suckers pay more for guns that don't work as well......:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

These guns have a great reputation for reliability. The trigger and sights on the 4506 will be better than the 645, and the 4506 grip more comfortable for most people.

Downsides are they are both crunchentickers with long trigger resets and high bore axes, with more muzzle flip than, say, a 1911.

Hey, Don Johnson can't be wrong!


----------

